# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Favorite Fonts

## Tomalak

I am looking to vary the fonts on my current project, a map of the nations involved in WWII.  I will be labeling bodies of water, countries, capitals, border regions, geographical features, etc and am thinking about which fonts to use for each.  As I sift through the fonts I have on hand (which are many), I wonder - what fonts do other people like to use?  Is there a font you particularly go back to often?  Do you usually use a certain font for a given purpose?

----------

